# Slow mo



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's some slow motion rally shots i thought you might like, i was going through some old shots and found these 

1






2 Got a bit close with this one with all the flying dirt






3


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 19, 2009)

too blurry tbh


----------



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> too blurry tbh


 

That's how i shot them, #3 i zoomed why shooting i always try something different


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2009)

#3 is pretty cool - but I think it would be better if it was a shot of the _front_ of the car.

It does kinda look 3D though.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2009)

Best ive got from front


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 19, 2009)

i know you shot them blurry, but to be honest, i cant help but view them as shots that should be in focus and something went amiss.. looks like an awesome time though! i wish we had events like that near me.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> i know you shot them blurry, but to be honest, i cant help but view them as shots that should be in focus and something went amiss.. looks like an awesome time though! i wish we had events like that near me.


 
Here's some that arn't blurry


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 19, 2009)

i love the non-blurry ones (just my opinion... it shows allot more skill when you get it sharp imo)


----------



## gsgary (Jun 20, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> i love the non-blurry ones (just my opinion... it shows allot more skill when you get it sharp imo)


 

Not really because you should always try to catch something different to the rest

this is one of my favourites from last year i'm always looking for somethig different


----------



## gsgary (Jun 20, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> i love the non-blurry ones (just my opinion... it shows allot more skill when you get it sharp imo)


 

Here a sequence you will like, i don't shoot lots of frames very often but i could see the car was going over


----------



## polymoog (Jun 21, 2009)

When you zoomed out for number 3 in the first series, did you use a tripod? I usually find I move the camera as well as zooming out, which ruins the pic ...

I like the light stars on the old red rally car nr 63


----------



## TwentyFourZero (Jun 21, 2009)

I like the series of pics with the blue rally car rolling over. Your style of photography reminds me of a guy named John Brooks who has a very similar style. He posts a lot of pics on speedhunters.com blog if you are interested in seeing. But overall cool pics looks like a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 21, 2009)

polymoog said:


> When you zoomed out for number 3 in the first series, did you use a tripod? I usually find I move the camera as well as zooming out, which ruins the pic ...
> 
> I like the light stars on the old red rally car nr 63


 
The zoom shot was with the 10D and 70-200 so it was hand held


----------



## gsgary (Jun 21, 2009)

TwentyFourZero said:


> I like the series of pics with the blue rally car rolling over. Your style of photography reminds me of a guy named John Brooks who has a very similar style. He posts a lot of pics on speedhunters.com blog if you are interested in seeing. But overall cool pics looks like a lot of fun to watch.


 
Cheers, i will have a look at John Brooks :thumbup:


----------



## NielsGade (Jun 22, 2009)

Alot of these shots are stunning. My fav is this one though.




Very well done.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 22, 2009)

NielsGade said:


> Alot of these shots are stunning. My fav is this one though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cheers mate that was taken with my old Canon 10D with a cheap Cosina 19-35mm and 580EX on 2nd curtain


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 4, 2009)

MY eyes are killing me now!!!!!


----------

